# bread pudding recipe request. hotel pan quantity.



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Not a fan, so I don't have an institution sized recipe.

Saw a recipe in an old thread using croissants and creme anglaise. Sounded pretty good, but a bit too... how do you say... expensive.

I'm looking for a 4" hotel pan sized recipe if anyone has got one and are willing to share.

I just need a springboard; I can tweak it.

Basic measurements/procedure.

My walk-in freezer would really appreciate it (bags of cubed baguette stacked to the ceiling).

Also, does it matter that the bread is a thick crusted baguette?  I'd think it would give a better texture, myself.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a basic recipe from "Food for Fifty" that has a bread variationhighlighted)

* Exported from MasterCook *

Baked Custard

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 50 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Dessert

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
35 ounces eggs (about 20 total)
20 ounces granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 quart cold milk
2 tablespoons vanilla
1 gallon milk
2 teaspoons nutmeg

Beat eggs slightly, using wire whip attachment. Add sugar, salt, cold milk, and vanilla. Mix on low speed only until blended.

Scald milk by bringing to point just below boiling. Add to egg mixture and blend.

Pour mixture into custard cups that have been arranged in baking pans. Sprinkle nutmeg over tops. Pour hot water around cups. Bake at 325°F for 40-45 minutes or until a knife inserted in custard comes out clean (180°F). Cool quickly (within 4 hours) to below 41°F.

Source:
"Other Dessert Recipes"
Copyright:
"[emoji]169[/emoji] 2004 by Prentice-Hall, Inc."
Yield:
"50 custards"
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 135 Calories; 5g Fat (35.1% calories from fat); 6g Protein; 16g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 97mg Cholesterol; 97mg Sodium. Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 1/2 Non-Fat Milk; 1/2 Fat; 1 Other Carbohydrates.

NOTES : Potentially hazardous food. Store at internal temperature below 41°F.

Custard may be baked in a 12x20x2-inch pan set in a pan of hot water. Cut 5x8 for 40 portions.

VARIATIONS:

*Bread Pudding. Pour liquid mixture over 1 lb dry bread cubes and let stand until bread is softened. Add 1 lb raisins if desired. Bake. Day-old sweet rolls may be substituted for bread.*

Caramel Custard. Add 1 cup Burnt Sugar Syrup (p. 175) slowly to scalded milk and stir carefully until melted.

Rice Custard. Use 1/2 Baked Custard recipe, adding 1 lb rice (AP) cooked, 1 lb raisins, and 3 oz melted margarine or butter.

Nutr. Assoc. : 3235 0 0 4138 0 0 0


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks!

Finally going to get around to it tomorrow.  ...I hope.

I weighed out three pounds of cubed bread and put it in a 400 pan; looked about right to me.

Thinking about putting some white chocolate in it.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

I'k going to clean this up in an edit. Not that anyone is following this thread, but still.

Just making notes. _(edit: pretty much this. I don't know what to add.The bread pudding is a good 3 1/2 inches thick. That was my goal.)_

Ooof, finally got around to it today.

Um... I... Okay, let's just start out with I'm an idiot.

I tripled the custard recipe for 3 pounds of bread.

Soooo... I need to start a thread for "what do?" with the 18 quarts of custard mix I have left over.

lol?

lol

Amateur mistake; was thinking about other stuff while baking. I think I used about 1 1/2 gallons for the 3lb of bread.

Baked at 325 low fan about 1 1/2 -2 hours. Pulled it out when center was 170ish. A knife in the center pulled out fairly clean (no obvious liquid).

I put half the bread in a 4" and then scattered some chipped white chocolate on top, added some chopped apples too (sounds kinda gross in retrospect), added some liquid, topped off with the rest of the bread, added more liquid. Let it sink in, added more liquid (a spoon dipped in the center slowly filled with liquid).

Into that 325 low fan oven for at least a 1 1/2 hour.

Looked/smelled awesome. Was too hot to cut into when I left work.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

left4bread said:


> Um... I... Okay, let's just start out with I'm an idiot.
> 
> I tripled the custard recipe for 3 pounds of bread.
> 
> ...


Send it over!

You can get some already made pound cake from your local bakery, some seasonal fruits, and make a quick trifle. You can put it in the freezer and eat it as frozen custard. You can bake some apples and drizzle it over them. You can jar it and drop it off at friends' houses as little gifts.


----------



## tonyd (Sep 30, 2011)

I think if you look at bread pudding as a custard with whatever you want to put into it that can simplify the process.  Breads can be anything from Panatone, challa, french or toasted whit bread..  additional ingredients can be fruit, nuts, chocolate (white,dark, semi, chips).


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Keep this simple formula in your head:

1 whl egg per 1 dl of milk

or

10 eggs per 1 liter of milk

or

50 gr egg per 100 gr milk

Basically a ratio of 1:2 egg to milk

You can sub coffee cream or whiping cream for milk

You can add salt, pepper, paprika etc for quiche filling

You can butter out a shallow hotel pan, cram it full of bread, etc., and  pour your custard on top and bake it.

hope this helps


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pete's recipe is on the money. Only thing I do different is toast my bread  first. and add plumped raisins.

 I use bread only, as it's bread pudding. You can if you like get rid of xtra bread by making an apple or peach brown betty of soughts by using brown sugar mixd with white and cutting down custard quantity to bread or cake and adding fruit. Serve with an easy vanilla sauce ( just melt vanilla ice cream)  . Serve in a tulip or coupe glass if you have them., top with whipped cream . Serve bread pudding warm or at room temp. The fact that you have so much bread in your freezer is simply that someone is ordering to much.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

chefedb said:


> The fact that you have so much bread in your freezer is simply that someone is ordering to much.


...my bad. That's why I gotta fix it. 

Gonna have to run this through the winter to go through it.

I'm not toasting the bread, just letting it sit under the condenser walk-in for a couple days.

I tried freezing the custard, thawing, and making the bread pudding. It turned out okay for bread pudding.

Wouldn't do it again, given the choice. Finished product seemed a bit "eggier" than the first run.

That is to say, I saw bits of scrambled egg within the bread pudding.

I'm .. i'm gonna research "brown betty" and what not. Thanks folks.

Other than that, marketing "stuffing mix" for door sales (might fly...) and croutons... yeah.

Thanks for the input.

(edit what I'm trying to say using simple English: "I could try to sell 'stuffing mix' at the front door of my restaurant, or (lol) 'crouton mix'.

Wouldn't that be silly? However, I do believe that there is an audience for this and I find that it could be profitable.")


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_However, I do believe that there is an audience for this and I find that it could be profitable.")_

Especially if it were a stuffing or crouton mix that you use in the restaurant. You know, so % so's signature stuffing. For the croutons, I would package the herbs/spices separately and slip them into the bread cube package. Have instructions for making the croutons printed on the spice envelope.

Funny story along those lines. Used to be a great seafood place on Maryland's Eastern Shore. Not a fine-dining restaurant, but a step or three above a crab shack. Everybody loved their cornbread and wanted the recipe. The chef refused to share it. And for good reason: it was made from a commercial mix.

I kept urging him to private brand the stuff, but he was reluctant in case the manufacturer got upset. I pointed out that in the quantities he would be buying they'd not only approve, they'd probably do the packaging for him. But he never followed up. Too bad, cuz it could have been a major contributor to the bottom line.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

i'm going to do this.

thank you for the boost.


----------

